# Grapefruit Juice?? Increased absorbtion



## musclebird (Mar 2, 2013)

So there's a crap load of studies out there that say garapefruit juice kills this enzyme that breaks down drugs in the human body, and it is 100% without a doubt true, and on certain medications like b pressure meds ect.. there are warnings on the label telling you not to take with grapefruit juice because you will overdose, there are only a few drugs out there that the enzyme breaks down and oral steroids like dbol and anavar may be one of them. so who believes in this? has anyone actually tried taking orals with gfj and noticed a difference? Im on OT right now and i just stocked up on gfj, my back pumps and shin pumps are tolerable right now so i figure if i start drinking the gfj and they become unbearable this could have some truth to it. if true this could really save your liver and your wallet, ill post some of the links to the studies when i get some time, potential Valuable info to my SI brothers!


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe it. I have heard of it many times.


----------



## musclebird (Mar 2, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I believe it. I have heard of it many times.



I always thought it was a load of crap until i found out there were grapefruit juice warning on some medications, some meds in study's showed a 400% increase in potency, imagine the money you would save, would have to be careful with copounds like d-bol.. haha


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok now i wonder if u cut ur ai, or even oral w grapefruit juice, how u would figure how potent they actually become?


----------



## musclebird (Mar 2, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Ok now i wonder if u cut ur ai, or even oral w grapefruit juice, how u would figure how potent they actually become?



I guess you would have to feel for it, or only do it with compounds like anavar, tbol or primo


----------



## Lendo (Mar 2, 2013)

This is a slightly older study, but often brought up in recent conversations:

*A glass of grapefruit juice makes dianabol more effective*

Achieve the same results by taking less dianabol? With grapefruit juice it’s possible. At least, you can read this into a review article published by Israeli pharmacologists in the European Journal of Clinical Nutrition. 

The Israelis’ article is about the relationship between grapefruit and medicines. Scientists came across this at the end of the 1980s when doing experiments with strong-tasting substances. To make the comparison with the placebo group as true-to-life as possible, the researchers added a grapefruit taste to the preparations. Suddenly the levels of medicines being tested were much higher than you’d expect. 

Later on it became clear that grapefruit inhibits the enzyme CYP3A4. This enzyme is responsible for breaking down substances in a process that scientists call 6beta-hydroxylation. Medicines that are sensitive to this form of breakdown disappear quickly out of the body. 

And still later scientists discovered that grapefruit only inhibits CYP3A4 in the small intestine. The enzyme is also found in the liver, but grapefruit does not affect it there. Less CYP3A4 in the small intestine therefore means that a large group of substances is more easily absorbed by the body. 

Since then another protein has been found that is inhibited by grapefruit: P-glycoprotein or P-gp. P-gp is also found in the small intestine and also decreases the absorption of pharmacological substances. 

The figure below shows what the effect can be. The graph shows the concentration of the medicine lovastatine broken down by CYP3A4 after drinking large amounts of water – or large amounts of grapefruit juice. 

You reach maximum effect, the researchers say, after drinking a 250 ml glass of grapefruit juice. Four hours after intake, 47 percent of the enzyme has been deactivated. Twelve hours after drinking the juice, the effect was still pretty optimal. Twenty four hours afterwards, a third of the effect still remains. 

It is not know which substances cause the effect. The old theory was that it was the work of naringin and its metabolite naringenin. Laboratory tests do not confirm this though. Another theory is that the furanocourmarin bergamottin – the flavouring in Early Grey tea – and its metabolite 6',7'-dihydroxybergamottin cause the inhibition, but in laboratory tests the effect was only slight. There are probably several phytochemicals at play, all of which contribute to the effect. 

For the researchers, one of the conclusions of their study is that users of CYP3A4-sensitive medicines are better off avoiding grapefruit juice and the whole fruit. 

The dosages for these medicines are not based on improved uptake, and if this happens the users may experience more negative side-effects. 

In the future, the Israelis add, once the grapefruit-effect is better understood, it may be possible to add the active ingredients to medicines so that dosages, and manufacturers' production costs, can be lowered. 

The relevance of this publication for chemical athletes is that certain oral anabolic steroids are also broken down by CYP3A4. In the mid nineties doping hunter Wilhelm Schaenzer published a study on beta-hydroxylation of testosterone, boldenon, methyltestosterone, halotestin, dianabol and turinabol, which had been administered orally to the test subjects. 


Schaenzer examined the metabolites in the urine of his human test subjects. He discovered that the 6beta-hydroxylation of boldenone, testosterone and methyltestosterone was negligible, but was important for the breakdown of turinabol, dianabol and halotestin. Between 17 and 46 percent of these hormones leave the body in the 6beta-hydroxylated form.


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 2, 2013)

Grapefruit juice inhibits CYP3A4 and seems to induce CYP2D6-

This is why you can take a pro-drug like oxycodone and grapefruit juice help you get more oxymorphone and less conversion to Noroxycodone.

Take morphine and it'll straight up be stronger and last longer-this is due to full use of CYP3A4 and doesn't have to convert to anything (ie use CYP2D6).


----------



## Santaklaus (Mar 8, 2013)

try throwing some "gfj" in your next injection and see what happens...


----------



## hulksmash (Mar 8, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> try throwing some "gfj" in your next injection and see what happens...



Just for my nerd side, injecting will do nothing-gpj only affects the p450 class of enzymes-in other words, liver metabolism.

Injecting bypasses liver metabolism.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2013)

it works, no question about it.  watch what orals your taking or even liquid AI's, serms, etc etc.

its not hype


----------



## j2048b (Mar 8, 2013)

so ill cut my anavar dosage in half and slam some grapefruit juice down!1 yay!


----------

